
The Double Life of John Le Carré - sergeant3
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2015/12/the-double-life-of-john-le-carre/413152/?curator=MediaREDEF&amp;single_page=true
======
lamby
Another take:

[http://new.spectator.co.uk/2015/10/the-real-subject-of-
john-...](http://new.spectator.co.uk/2015/10/the-real-subject-of-john-le-
carres-novels-is-his-conman-father-ronnie/)

------
rotten
I have really enjoyed Nick Harkaway's novels. He is John Le Carre's son. He
also has a story in the latest MIT Tech Review Science Fiction Anthology.

~~~
hbosch
Absolutely. I had the extraordinary pleasure of picking up, on a whim, the
novel The Gone-Away World by Nick Harkaway. Unaware of his father's prestige
and budding recognition as an author in his own right, I found the book itself
to be a lucid and gripping read the entire way through.

Hate to sound like an advertisement, but I consider it to be the most fun I've
had with a story in a long, long time.

------
Sven7
I don't know about John Le Carre, but man can James Parker write.

~~~
mikro2nd
Maybe he can write, but it didn't look like he could tell much of a story.

I found the piece to be thin, lacking much substance and failing totally to
fulfil the promise he made to the reader at the start, "The Double Life...". I
left unsatisfied and feeling like it was no more than a puff piece to promote
the biography -- nothing more than a thinly veiled ad.

My time was wasted.

~~~
unics
Mee Too.

